# VC Offshore vs Micron CSC



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

A local chandlery (also a racer) suggested that Micron CSC might be a good alternative to VC Offshore as a fast antifouling option.

My boat is in Saltwater (June - September) and is scrubbed in water (with a scrubbrush) twice per season.

I am changing antifouling coatings for 2005 and am looking at alternatives. Any thoughts on these two or possibly other choices?

Thanks

Mike
Full Tilt 2


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

We''ve been using Micron CSC and have been pretty pleased with it. It is easy to apply with a minimum of sanding effort, and rolls on nicely with a foam roller to achieve a pretty smooth surface. Buildup can be an issue in some spots, but sandpaper seems to solve that. We''ve been happier cosmetically with the red than with the shark white. The white turned a little green at the waterline where it wasn''t completely immersed. The red doesn''t seem to do this. Other people seem to like VC offshore. Is it easier to apply, or is the surface any faster? I don''t know.


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

Do you find this paint fast?

Mike


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

We''ve found it fast enough on our J/36 to win our club championship several times in the past few years and to have corrected out to second (in a fleet of 10 or so boats) but within three minutes of a Tripp 41 on a 100-mile overnight race. Two weeks ago we beat a J/42 boat for boat on a 20+ mile course, and this season we have NOT scrubbed the bottom at all since launching in mid-May. 

It dries VERY quickly, so rolling & tipping isn''t easy to do. It''s easier to simply use a foam roller to get a smoother finish right off, and leave it at that. It ablates anyway, and is going to be smoothed by whatever water is flowing over it.


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

Thanks Paul

I have been working hard over last two weeks to get hull down to fibreglass so that I can be free to use whatever paint is best for me.

I had been planning on VC Offshore but have become more and more impressed with Micron CSC. Seems like a very good choice if not scrubbing a lot and very good from maintenance standpoint.

Do you light sand after application?

Mike


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

You can get a very flat and fair surface with MicronCSC with the following technique:
Apply with short knap foam roller - several coats until you build up the desired thickness. Use correct proportion of thinner for the last few coats so that the paint tends to ''level-out. Dont let the last few coats cure/dry-out and knock the tops of the orange peel flat with a large polythylene trowel - use a low angle to knocj the ''hills'' flat. Let cure a bit, then using a roller and the trowel apply fresh paint in small sections while working with the trowel .... will be smooth as a baby''s ass. Obviously as the paint ablates there will develop surface irregularities, etc. .... but future repainting will be much easier and without a lot of sanding. If you use a contrasting color for the first coats then an ''opposite'' hue color on top you will *know* when to reapply. 
Hope this helps


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

We haven''t been as picky as RichH appears to be with the CSC. We''ve been using one medium-heavy coat with a foam roller for several years now, and only wear down to the contrasting color (Good idea, Rich) in a few spots that seem to get more turbulence than others, like the keel''s and rudder''s leading edges. We hit those with a second coat. Any rough spots (not many) get sanded w/100 and then 220. Not a big deal.


----------

